
Sen. Kelly Loeffler Dumped Millions in Stock After Coronavirus Briefing - myth_drannon
https://www.thedailybeast.com/sen-kelly-loeffler-dumped-millions-in-stock-after-coronavirus-briefing
======
aleister_777
I'm a right leaning guy and I fully think her, and Burr, should be made an
example of. I stayed in this market for a reason and now I'm at half the
wealth I was. Fuck those that sold us out!

~~~
ipsocannibal
“If you’ve been in a poker game 30 minutes and you don’t know who the patsy
is, you’re the patsy.”

